# Unterschied zw. int[] getSort(int[] a) und sort(int[] a)



## Guest (3. Dez 2008)

Hallo, ich verstehe nicht so genau, den Unterschied der beiden Sortieralgorithmen! getSort soll ja das Array nicht verändern, aber sortieren und sort dann wohl nur sortieren! Aber ich sehe dort, kein Unterschied!  :? 


```
static int[] sort(int[] eingabe)
    {
        int i;
        int j;
        int v;

       
        for (i = 0; i < eingabe.length; i++)
        {
            v = eingabe[i];
            j = i;

          
            while ((j > 0) && (eingabe[j - 1] > v))
            {
                eingabe[j] = eingabe[j - 1];
                j--;
            }

            eingabe[j] = v;
        
		} 
	   return eingabe;
	}
```

Das ist bis jetzt mein Algorithmus für sort. Wie sollte dieser Algorithmus in getsort aussehen?!

MfG ludi[/code]


----------



## SlaterB (3. Dez 2008)

>  getSort soll ja 

wer hat das definiert, was du hier in einem Teilsatz voraussetzt?

vielleicht reicht es, das Array zu kopieren, und die Kopie sortiert zurückzugeben (unter Nutzung der sort-Methode!),
dann bliebe das Original-Array unverändert


----------



## Guest (3. Dez 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort!


In meiner Aufgabe, soll ich sort UND getsort verwenden.

Dazu ist das gegeben:" Die Methode int[] getSort(int[] a), die ein sortiertes Array als Ergebnis
liefert und das Originalarray nicht verändert."



MfG ludi


----------

